

The Web Now Has a Search Engine Just For Data Visualisations - kringzy
http://www.nationmaster.com/blog/?p=211

======
dools
I just used this and it came up with some awesome information I'd not
previously found using standard google web research tactics, totally awesome.
This is going into my regular web research toolkit.

~~~
walterbell
I wish there was a tag or context based search engine, where you could enter
one set of keywords for metadata/categories, and a separate search query for
the full text of the page.

~~~
dools
That sounds like duck duck go

------
newman8r
Not perfect and a bit slow right now - but definitely a worthwhile concept.

